# #38 CLOSED- Felted Slippers with Chickkie



## Designer1234

Welcome to this workshop with Chickkie from British Columbia, who will teach you how to knit and felt two great pairs of slippers.
=====================
GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP

it is essential that you read these guidelines so you are aware of how the workshop is set up.

===========================
*IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late*.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post *IM IN* to join this workshop

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 _ Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable_.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.


----------



## Designer1234

I would like to welcome our Teacher Chickkie and those who are going to take this very interesting class.

Meanwhile, please sign 'I'm In' and I will add you to the student count and then will delete your post. Welcome to you all.

*Here are PDF downloads of both patterns for your use*


----------



## chickkie

Kiwiknitter said:


> - can't wait - what yarn did you use for your red models?


I used a couple of strands of mohair type yarn I had in my stash. The red fuzzies are cute aren't they?


----------



## Garedbird

. Can't wait to start Saturday when I get home!


----------



## Bonnie7591

may not get them done quickly as we are harvesting & I'm also still busy with garden work. Hope I can follow along as I get time.


----------



## chickkie

Bonnie7591 said:


> i'm in but may not get them done quickly as we are harvesting & I'm also still busy with garden work. Hope I can follow along as I get time.


don't worry, not everyone will be done immediately. I have to be away from Friday morning till Sunday afternoon too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

chickkie said:


> don't worry, not everyone will be done immediately. I have to be away from Friday morning till Sunday afternoon too.


That's good. Do you have any of these patterns in smaller sizes for kids? Would like to do some for the grandkids & my niece.


----------



## chickkie

I have not done any smaller sizes. I don't have any little ones to knit for


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Ladies- I have beeb surfing the net and if you search for children's felted slippers you will likely find them.

However, I would think it might be an idea to do one of the patterns above to learn the technique- (and then go from there.) I had a ball after the first felting class and have made more hats and other things. 

I really am looking forward to joining in this class. Designer


----------



## donna47304

looks like fun with winter coming on and all.


----------



## glnwhi

I am helping with DGD's wedding so my time is limited right now. Thanks

you are counted in


----------



## chickkie

Welcome everyone! I hope you will be able to start your patterns today.


----------



## Designer1234

All of you are in! I will delete your posts shortly.

Meanwhile I have started my socks! here is a picture -- I am doing the striped pattern but am increasing the ankle length to 3 inches like the other pattern. I agree with Chickkie they are very large so they should felt beautifully. I am using black and red Reynolds lite lopi wool, which was a gift from a friend and I am hoping to make some for all my family members for Christmas. First pair is for me as I always have cold feet from October on!

here is a picture of my start!


----------



## Designer1234

*There are 46 people signed into this workshop*. I have deleted the I'm in posts up until now and will continue to do so.


----------



## chickkie

lindaag said:


> *question*did you knit with several strands of mohair yarn held together, I always find that difficult to do


yes, I used 2 strands of the mohair yarn. As long as you match the gauge in the pattern it doesn't matter how many strands of yarn you use.


----------



## chickkie

GoldenLaugh said:


> *question* I've never knitted socks before & I'm confused as to how these 2 pair will fit my foot size. I've understood that the Fuzzy Feet slipper are "gigantic" pre-felting, & I will fit to my size while felting them? And the Fireside Footies are knit to size while knitting them? Do I cast on the amount of stitches per pattern instructions for both? I wear size 9.


Both pairs of slippers are gigantic and then shrunk to fit. When you felt the slippers you have to watch them carefully and get them out of the washing machine when you think they will fit. I put a plastic bag on my foot and put the wet slipper over the bag to ensure proper fit. If it is too big, felt it some more. If it is too small... you have made a gift!


----------



## chickkie

piecemaker said:


> *Question for Chickkie* I'm confused about the yarn. Can you tell me if it is worsted weight wool or fingering weight wool. Thank you


Worsted weight or any yarn that will match the gauge on the patterns. *It must not be Superwash wool*.


----------



## chickkie

Here are pictures of my slippers BEFORE felting


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Perhaps these patterns aren't going to work for me because my foot measures 10" BEFORE felting.


----------



## chickkie

GoldenLaugh said:


> Perhaps these patterns aren't going to work for me because my foot measures 10" BEFORE felting.


You can make them as long as you like. Both patterns tell you how to make them for a longer/shorter foot. You need your foot length x 1.3 before felting.


----------



## chickkie

Designer1234 said:


> I have a question on the striped slipper it says to work Rows 1 and 2 for 12 rows. that means 12 rows each?
> 
> I think it must. Thanks Shirley


*yes, you do 24 rows for the heel*.

Thanks Chickkie --


----------



## LoriRuth

.. Need to go buy Yarn. When you say unfelted slipper length should be your foot length x 1.3, do you mean 1/3 larger than your foot size. Can anyone recommend a Yarn brand you can get from Joannes or Michaels?


----------



## chickkie

I think Michaels have Patons Classic wool. And yes, about 1/3 longer than your foot size. Be sure you get Wool, not acrylic and that it is not superwash. 

======================
Designer here.
I bought some patons classic yarn at Michaels today. I also found some 


LION BRAND FISHERMAN'S WOOL, 465 yards or 425 meters. It is pure virgin wool and the girl there said it would felt -- it is l00% pure virgin wool containing natural oils. it is l4.95 per skein and I bought maple tweed andbrown heather -- I think I will get two or three pairs out of both of them together, and have other browns to add stripes etc. 

I am finished with my heel on my first patons classic and I see what you mean about it being a BIG SOCK! quite a good knit though with the big needles. I just have to check that I remember the Kitchener stitch to cast off, as I have been making toe up magic loop socks lately. Will have to remind myself how I did it. I knit about l2 rows instead of the 3 or 4 the pattern called for. I think it will work well. I always wear heavy socks under my slippers and it will be interesting to see if I need to with these. 

We are in Alberta and our floors are cold in the winter. 





will post a picture when I do a bit more.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Designer1234
Meanwhile I have started my socks! here is a picture -- I am doing the striped pattern but am increasing the ankle length to 3 inches like the other pattern chickkie gave us. I agree with Chickkie they are very large so they should felt beautifully. I am using black and red Reynolds lite lopi wool said:


> In the picture of your striped slipper it looks as if you ribbed the 3 inch cuff? So do I cast on 48 stitches and knit the cuff. or cast on 48 stitches and rib the cuff for 3 inches, before I knit the 4 rows before starting the heel?
> 
> The finished sock was a regular not felted sock. I wanted yoiu to see the different in the size. I will take a picture now with it and you can see how huge the sock for felting is. Sorry -- I didn't mean to lead you astray. The small sock was one I finished toe up magic loop- yesterday -I wanted you to see the difference in the size of the cuff.
> 
> I am hoping my cuff will roll but we will see how it felts. I would like to have it roll down -- I won't felt them until both are finished and the same size to start. They should felt evenly.


----------



## dana768

chickkie, I have 2 questions...

I did rows 1 & 2 for 12 rows.

now says "turn heel" 
R1 (adds up to 20 st.)

Am I supposed to be on the same needle that contains
24 st. ? my other needles each contain 12 st.

dont understand where the 20 st. come from.
after I get this answer....then there is this:

Turn Heel
R1
R2
R3 
R3 why are there 2 row 3's? 

thank you for any help you can give to me...Dana


----------



## NellieKnitter

Designer1234, thanks for clarifying! I like the regular sock, very pretty.


----------



## chickkie

dana768 said:


> chickkie, I have 2 questions...
> 
> I did rows 1 & 2 for 12 rows.
> 
> now says "turn heel"
> R1 (adds up to 20 st.)
> 
> Am I supposed to be on the same needle that contains
> 24 st. ? my other needles each contain 12 st.
> 
> dont understand where the 20 st. come from.
> after I get this answer....then there is this:
> 
> Turn Heel
> R1
> R2
> R3
> _R3 why are there 2 row 3's? _
> 
> thank you for any help you can give to me...Dana


*You must be making Fireside Footies. There is a mistake in the pattern, and the second Row 3 should be Row 4*. You do the heel turn on the needle that you did the heel on, it should have 24 stitches when you start to do the turn.


----------



## Sunshine 333

I'm in


----------



## Designer1234

Well, I just finished my first sock. My foot from heel to toe is 9" so I added 1/3 of that 3" - 12 inches from heel to cast of.

I just took a picture of it with a regular sock ( I wear a size 7.5 - 8} and my foot is 9 " long. 

I will felt it and show you how it reverses to a regular size (I hope)


----------



## chickkie

A couple of things. First of all I will be away from Friday am till Sunday afternoon. Sorry, but things came up since I scheduled this class and this is something I have to do.

Length of foot. About 3" longer than your foot measurements. I usually make them till the toes are JUST covered, then start the decreases. Better to have them a bit too long than too short.

Felting. I will be back on Sunday evening to answer any questions about the felting of the slippers, There is a good article abut felting and should answer most of your questions here. http://lusciousgracious.com/felt.htm

See my post http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199237-2.html#3947448 regarding fitting your slipper.

If you have other questions, please ask.


----------



## Jedmo

Where is the pattern? Love your avatar Chickkie..I have the same one in my front yard.


----------



## chickkie

Jedmo said:


> Where is the pattern? Love your avatar Chickkie..I have the same one in my front yard.


The pattern links are on the first page of this workshop


----------



## NellieKnitter

I am confused-- what did I do wrong?

Turn Heel
R1: S1 P16 P2tog P1
Turn
R2: S1 K11 K2tog K1
Turn
R3: S1 P to one stitch before the break (the last turn) P2tog, P1 Turn
R4: S1 K to one stitch before the break (the last turn) K2tog, K1 work rows 3 & 4 for 7 more rows (until no st remain to be worked) (14 st should remain)

After doing R3 and Row 4 one more time I had no stitches remaining to be worked and 18 stitches remain..

If I had worked R1 and R2 two more times, would this solve my problem--I would have 14 st remaining?

I don't understand the following Gusset instructions either.

Gusset:
PU & K 12 st
Knit 24 across the top
PU & K 12

I don't understand the: Knit 24 across the top . Does this mean the 12 st I have been holding on the two needles? 

Thanks for your help. I have very little sock knitting experience.


----------



## chickkie

NellieKnitter said:


> I am confused-- what did I do wrong?
> 
> Turn Heel
> R1: S1 P16 P2tog P1
> Turn
> R2: S1 K11 K2tog K1
> Turn
> R3: S1 P to one stitch before the break (the last turn) P2tog, P1 Turn
> R4: S1 K to one stitch before the break (the last turn) K2tog, K1 work rows 3 & 4 for 7 more rows (until no st remain to be worked) (14 st should remain)
> 
> After doing R3 and Row 4 one more time I had no stitches remaining to be worked and 18 stitches remain..
> 
> If I had worked R1 and R2 two more times, would this solve my problem--I would have 14 st remaining?
> 
> I don't understand the following Gusset instructions either.
> 
> Gusset:
> PU & K 12 st
> Knit 24 across the top
> PU & K 12
> 
> I don't understand the: Knit 24 across the top . Does this mean the 12 st I have been holding on the two needles?
> 
> Thanks for your help. I have very little sock knitting experience.


Wow, you are right there is a problem there. I have made at least 12 pairs of these and never noticed it. Here's a correction I found on line.
Turn Heel 
R1: S1 P16 P2tog P1 Turn 
R2: S1 K11 K2tog K1 - at this point there are 14 sts in the middle section which is a big clue! - and 4 each side still to be decreased awayTurn 
R3: S1 P to 2st before the break (the last turn) P2tog, P1 Turn 
R4: S1 K to 2st before the break (the last turn) K2tog, K1 - there are still 14 sts in the middle section, and 3 each side 
work rows 3 & 4 for 6 more rows (until no st remain to be worked) (14 st should remain)

Yes, the 24 sts across the top are the instep stitches that you have been holding while you worked on the heels.


----------



## NellieKnitter

OK, I think I am beginning to understand the gusset instructions. I pick up and knit 12 sts on the side of heel and the 24 across the top of foot (I have on the two needles) and pick up and knit 12 sts on the other side of the heel. Thanks.


----------



## NellieKnitter

Chickkie, thank you so very much! 

When I pick up the stitches on the side of the heel, I will be skipping some of the stitches up the side?


----------



## chickkie

you should have 24 rows in the heel flap, with slipped stitches starting each row. Just put your needle in the slipped stitch and pick them up. You should have 12 sts. If you pick up an extra one or two, don't worry about it, you can decrease them away by doing another couple of rows of decreases to get to the required 48 sts for the foot.


----------



## chickkie

If I can get internet I will check in tomorrow (but they say there is no coverage where we are going), otherwise I will be back Sunday afternoon. Happy knitting!


----------



## Designer1234

Have a good time Chickkie - We will carry on.


----------



## Musicmaker52

I'm in. I have found some nice striped wool yarn and am now excited to have something to make with it.


----------



## ramdoupri

I'm in!


----------



## lpeni

Oh my, I hope this felting works. lol. My first slipper before felting, should fit the Jolly Green Giant. One down, one to go.


----------



## luv

I'm in


----------



## Lillyhooch

Jedmo said:


> Where is the pattern? Love your avatar Chickkie..I have the same one in my front yard.


Is the pattern being changed when errors are found?


----------



## chickkie

Hi everyone, I'm back home, taking a little break from unloading the RV and checking in. It was a good weekend. but it's raining now so we just got home in time.

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of felted slippers


----------



## chickkie

Lillyhooch said:


> Is the pattern being changed when errors are found?


No, I can't change the pattern as it is not my pattern to change. If there are any changes made, they will be here on the workshop and it is up to you to add them to your copy of the pattern.


----------



## Supreya

Thanks for the pattern corrections.
I had previously just knit 2 together to get rid of the extra stitches. Was so not happy with the result. 
Have frogged both, and redone the heel shaping....Woo Hoo they match beautifully, and are really neat.Very happy now. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jmai5421

I just did mine according to the pattern. I got the pattern when it first came out with a link to the web site. It seems to have worked. I will make the next one the same and then on the second pair I intend to make, I will apply the changes. I am ready to do the kirchner stitch on the first slipper. I am going to have to look it up and take it one stitch at a time. There are too many stitches to do the three needle bind off. I am afraid that I would feel it on the inside. Has everyone else used the kirchner stitch or is there another way?
Judy


----------



## lpeni

jmai5421 said:


> I just did mine according to the pattern. I got the pattern when it first came out with a link to the web site. It seems to have worked. I will make the next one the same and then on the second pair I intend to make, I will apply the changes. I am ready to do the kirchner stitch on the first slipper. I am going to have to look it up and take it one stitch at a time. There are too many stitches to do the three needle bind off. I am afraid that I would feel it on the inside. Has everyone else used the kirchner stitch or is there another way?
> Judy


I am going to do the Kitchener stitch on my next pair. I worked my decrease down to 16 stitches and pulled my yarn thru the 16 stitches and into the inside of the slipper. After felting the toes are pointed, so I am thinking I probably shouldn't have decreased down that low.


----------



## Naneast

Here are my slippers!


----------



## lindaag

can you share the hat pattern?
thanks


----------



## chickkie

jmai5421 said:


> I just did mine according to the pattern. I got the pattern when it first came out with a link to the web site. It seems to have worked. I will make the next one the same and then on the second pair I intend to make, I will apply the changes. I am ready to do the kirchner stitch on the first slipper. I am going to have to look it up and take it one stitch at a time. There are too many stitches to do the three needle bind off. I am afraid that I would feel it on the inside. Has everyone else used the kirchner stitch or is there another way?
> Judy


Kitchener stitch is the way to close the toes according to the patterns and also my preferred way for any sock or slipper. Using three needle bind off would have to be so that the bind off was on the outside of the slipper.


----------



## chickkie

Naneast said:


> Here are my slippers!


nicely done!


----------



## Naneast

lindaag said:


> can you share the hat pattern?
> thanks


Go to the workshop #28 Felted hat with Gin-Red. You'll find a pattern there.


----------



## Naneast

chickkie said:


> nicely done!


Thanks, Chickkie for your kind comments and for teaching a lovely workshop.


----------



## Supreya

Neatest heel turns I have done. Second time knitting socks.


----------



## Supreya

Sorry about the huge photos...have not worked out how to shrink them. Can anyone advise please? Thanks


----------



## chickkie

nice work... slippers are just huge socks anyway


----------



## GoldenLaugh

I, somehow, dropped from my needles, 2 of the 3 markers! I don't know where to place them now. Should I knit the 2nd slipper which will tell me where to place? Looks like I need them when placing stitches on 3 dpns. Can anyone help?


----------



## chickkie

GoldenLaugh said:


> I, somehow, dropped from my needles, 2 of the 3 markers! I don't know where to place them now. Should I knit the 2nd slipper which will tell me where to place? Looks like I need them when placing stitches on 3 dpns. Can anyone help?


Which pattern are you using, and where are in in the pattern?


----------



## GoldenLaugh

Hi, Chickkie - I'm knitting Fuzzy Feet. I only have another 1" to knit in the Instep instructions. The next segment is the Toe Decreases.


----------



## Deanna 7529

I have a question. I'm unable to find the 10.5 circular needle at my local stores. Since my feet are large, can I use a 11 dpn and 11 circular needle for that pattern?


----------



## chickkie

you can use any needle that gives you close to the gauge required.


----------



## Designer1234

here are my slippers. I made them a bit wider at the cuff as I have problems sometimes and I wear my slippers over socks. I am really happy with them - I added l0 rows on these and used a cable cast on - as a result it rolls nicely. 

I am very happy and have another pair on the needles . Thanks so much Chickkie!


----------



## Island Girl

I'm in!


----------



## chickkie

Designer1234 said:


> here are my slippers. I made them a bit wider at the cuff as I have problems sometimes and I wear my slippers over socks. I am really happy with them - I added l0 rows on these and used a cable cast on - as a result it rolls nicely.
> 
> I am very happy and have another pair on the needles . Thanks so much Chickkie!


Good Job... be VERY VERY careful, as felting is addictive!


----------



## Designer1234

I am already there!



chickkie said:


> Good Job... be VERY VERY careful, as felting is addictive!


----------



## shewolf389

Designer1234 said:


> I am already there!


Shirley, you did a nice job! Look great, can't wait to see your blue ones all done. Mine will be in the washer tonight, will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## shewolf389

Here are my slippers, felted them last night.


----------



## Designer1234

shewolf389 said:


> Here are my slippers, felted them last night.


They are great. I love doing these. We had some stuff to do so I finished my first blue sock and am just starting the 2nd. I am going to make them for Christmas presents.

I think I will try one of the other pattern. I am going to reduce the next pair by 4 stitches around to make them a bit narrower in comparison to the length.

Thanks Chickkie -- I love felting! Shirley


----------



## shewolf389

Designer1234 said:


> They are great. I love doing these. We had some stuff to do so I finished my first blue sock and am just starting the 2nd. I am going to make them for Christmas presents.
> 
> I think I will try one of the other pattern. I am going to reduce the next pair by 4 stitches around to make them a bit narrower in comparison to the length.
> 
> Thanks Chickkie -- I love felting! Shirley


I have to agree with you Shirley, I found them to be a bit wide also. I have narrow feet so it could just be me. If I were to do them again I would make the ankle part a wee bit bigger in diameter, found that area almost too tight, and would end the toe with about 10 stitches each side so they weren't so pointy. But they do fit like a glove, can't wear socks with them but that is OK as I did them double strand and they are super thick. Overall, they should be an excellent winter slipper for us notherners, lol. Thank you so much Chickie for doing the workshop, it made my first time felting a real pleasure.


----------



## chickkie

shewolf389 said:


> Here are my slippers, felted them last night.


Lovely! I also found them a bit big around the ankles when I first started wearing them, but after a while didn't mind them that way.

It's hard to get a great fit from a generic pattern, as everyone is so different. Have fun, make any changes you can to make them just the way you like them.


----------



## Designer1234

Chickkie- would you mind if I post pictures of the felted hats I did in the other felted workshop? 


I got hooked when I took that one. I see all different sized slippers for this one. I am going to 'fool around' with the pattern. I have problems with one ankle that I hurt a few years ago so I went a bit wider -- next time I am going to knit them longer and then felt them one more time so they will be narrower in comparison to the foot. It is a lot of fun! I received a lot of l00% wool from a dear friend of mine Pontuf, and so I have lots to work with. 

She also sent me some felting books -- aren't people kind? 

I will post the hat pictures and remove them if you wish once people see them.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some pictures of the felting hats I have finished since I took the first felting class. Now I have slippers to add. It is very cold here in Alberta in the winter so am looking forward to wearing them and giving them to family to wear in the cold weather.


----------



## chickkie

nice hats. No need to remove the pictures.


----------



## jmai5421

shewolf389 said:


> Here are my slippers, felted them last night.


Love your slippers. I am struggling with the kirchner stitch for the fireside slippers. I have the first one on a cable and am beginning the second one. I will go back to the kirchner stitch in a few days. I love the pattern
Shirley I really like your slippers too. it is fun to see all the colors. Mine will be finished soon.


----------



## jmai5421

shewolf389 said:


> I have to agree with you Shirley, I found them to be a bit wide also. I have narrow feet so it could just be me. If I were to do them again I would make the ankle part a wee bit bigger in diameter, found that area almost too tight, and would end the toe with about 10 stitches each side so they weren't so pointy. But they do fit like a glove, can't wear socks with them but that is OK as I did them double strand and they are super thick. Overall, they should be an excellent winter slipper for us notherners, lol. Thank you so much Chickie for doing the workshop, it made my first time felting a real pleasure.


I do love your slippers, the thickness. Did you just follow the pattern using a double strand of worsted? We have cold winters in MN.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> I do love your slippers, the thickness. Did you just follow the pattern using a double strand of worsted? We have cold winters in MN.


Are you asking Me Judy? - I did single thread on size l0 dpns. we did the hat with double strand and size 13 if I remember correctly. The hats are much more heavily felted and are quite stiff in comparison to the slippers, which we want to make sure have a bit of 'give'

I always wear a pair of worsted socks under my slippers as my feet are always cold. These slippers are quite cozy and I love them with socks under them too.

I think they will be great this next winter.


----------



## chickkie

jmai5421 said:


> Love your slippers. I am struggling with the kirchner stitch for the fireside slippers. I have the first one on a cable and am beginning the second one. I will go back to the kirchner stitch in a few days. I love the pattern
> Shirley I really like your slippers too. it is fun to see all the colors. Mine will be finished soon.


Kitchener stitch is quite easy, and with just a few stitches and big needles it should go quite quickly.

Here's the mantra for kitchener stitch
front needle, knit and take off needle, purl and leave on
back needle, purl and take off needle, knit and leave on
repeat until all stitches are worked off


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Are you asking Me Judy? - I did single thread on size l0 dpns. we did the hat with double strand and size 13 if I remember correctly. The hats are much more heavily felted and are quite stiff in comparison to the slippers, which we want to make sure have a bit of 'give'
> 
> I always wear a pair of worsted socks under my slippers as my feet are always cold. These slippers are quite cozy and I love them with socks under them too.
> 
> I think they will be great this next winter.


Sorry Shirley, it does look like I am asking you but shewolf said she used a double strand. I was wondering if she made a larger size and used a double strand or if she just used a double strand and left them the same size she would do with a single strand.


----------



## jmai5421

chickkie said:


> Kitchener stitch is quite easy, and with just a few stitches and big needles it should go quite quickly.
> 
> Here's the mantra for kitchener stitch
> front needle, knit and take off needle, purl and leave on
> back needle, purl and take off needle, knit and leave on
> repeat until all stitches are worked off


I will try that with the mantra. Does doing it left handed make a difference?


----------



## shewolf389

jmai5421 said:


> Sorry Shirley, it does look like I am asking you but shewolf said she used a double strand. I was wondering if she made a larger size and used a double strand or if she just used a double strand and left them the same size she would do with a single strand.


Hi! Jmai5421,
I did use 2 strands of Patons Classic Wool worsted weight. I followed the pattern as it was written. For the blue ones I used a size 7mm circ and for the green ones a size 6mm circ. That is the only difference between the two pairs. Going up needle sizes makes a really big difference.


----------



## jmai5421

shewolf389 said:


> Hi! Jmai5421,
> I did use 2 strands of Patons Classic Wool worsted weight. I followed the pattern as it was written. For the blue ones I used a size 7mm circ and for the green ones a size 6mm circ. That is the only difference between the two pairs. Going up needle sizes makes a really big difference.


Thanks for the information. I am going to try that on my next pair. I think they will last longer. I tend to wear slippers all winter long. I like them warm and stronger is better.


----------



## chickkie

The red slippers I made were done with two strands of mohair type yarn. If you want your slippers to last longer you could sew leather soles on them, I have made some that I made a second piece exactly the same as the sole of the slipper and sewed it on before felting too.


----------



## Williesied

You could also felt a sweater and cut soles out of that and sew on. Willie


----------



## Deanna 7529

shewolf389 said:


> Hi! Jmai5421,
> I did use 2 strands of Patons Classic Wool worsted weight. I followed the pattern as it was written. For the blue ones I used a size 7mm circ and for the green ones a size 6mm circ. That is the only difference between the two pairs. Going up needle sizes makes a really big difference.


Shewolf 389,

I, too, am using Patons Classic Wool (just got all my supplies together). When using two strands, did you need more than one skein of yarn for your slippers?

Deanna 7529


----------



## shewolf389

Deanna 7529 said:


> Shewolf 389,
> 
> I, too, am using Patons Classic Wool (just got all my supplies together). When using two strands, did you need more than one skein of yarn for your slippers?
> 
> Deanna 7529


Hi! Deanna,
Yes, using 2 strands, I ended up using 2 full skeins and about 1/3 of a third one. I started the 3 skein for both ends so that I could return the fourth one as I did buy 4 for each pair of slippers.


----------



## jmai5421

shewolf389 said:


> Hi! Deanna,
> Yes, using 2 strands, I ended up using 2 full skeins and about 1/3 of a third one. I started the 3 skein for both ends so that I could return the fourth one as I did buy 4 for each pair of slippers.


Thanks for the information. I am using Paton's wool too and my next pair will be with 2 strands of yarn.


----------



## shewolf389

Chickie, I have a question for you. Could I make any style of slipper, lets say for instance that I wear a size 8, could I make a size 11 of the same slipper and then just felt it to fit? Is there a guesstimation or ratio a person should aim for? I think you may have created a monster


----------



## chickkie

You can make it any size you want, just make it about 3 inches longer than your foot. This is not an exact science, and sometimes if you make it too big it won't felt down enough. The pattern says 1.3 x times the length of the finished item.


----------



## shewolf389

Thanks, Chickie. I have a moccacin/loafer style slipper I want to try, so if I make it about 1/3 bigger approx. all over I should be good to go. I am assuming that crocheted items would work as well as knitted items depending on the type of stitch.

Designer here:I have found close crochet stitches work fine for felting but double crochets are a bit too loose and leave a space. they do okay, and if you put a space between them you might be able to run a tie through the spaces. hdc's and scs work very well.


----------



## NellieKnitter

I started my slipper over-- besides the error in the pattern I had missed doing the slipped stitches on the heel. Now it look good and can't wait to finish and felt the slippers. 
I also bought Lion Brand's Fisherman's wool for a pair of slippers for DH. Does anyone know if it felts well?

The heel and brown in my last slippers I posted today were lion brand Fisherman's and they felted beautifully. 

I am going to do a hat with double yarn of the brown and possibly a brim.


----------



## Karen Liebengood

I'm in! Is it too late to join?


----------



## Designer1234

*this workshop will closed on October 9/2014*

I hope you all enjoyed it and *I hope you will post pictures of your projects today - I just finished a 3rd pair and they are drying now*. I put a 4 row double crochet border along the top and the crochet felted very well. I wrote down the numbers and will continue to use the numbers from now on.

I reduced the number of stitches and used size l0 dpns and they fit a lot better. I made them longer and a bit narrower. here are pictures of the new felted pair.

The first picture is unfelted - the second are the felted results.


----------



## chickkie

Nice slippers. The beauty of knowing how to tweak a pattern to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Designer1234

chickkie said:


> Nice slippers. The beauty of knowing how to tweak a pattern to be a perfect fit.


Thanks Chickkie-- when do you go on holiday, or are you there now? I hope the closing date is okay. Designer


----------



## chickkie

closing date is fine! I am still at home. I expect to have internet coverage most of the time anyway.


----------



## judybug52

Thanks for this class. I enjoyed it. I just now got around to felting the slippers. I guess I was scared to try. No problem, they felted great. Thanks again for the class. Judy


----------



## chickkie

judybug52 said:


> Thanks for this class. I enjoyed it. I just now got around to felting the slippers. I guess I was scared to try. No problem, they felted great. Thanks again for the class. Judy


Those are very nice, I like the contrast cuff and toe


----------



## jmai5421

I am still working on mine. I took the first pair out(frogged them). I was having trouble with the heel turn and which directions to use. I still haven't figured that out yet. I decided to use the second pattern and then will try to go through this thread to find the correct heel turn or the new instructions so I can knit the first pair the fireside ones. I really like those.
Thanks for the workshop.
Judy


----------



## chickkie

the directions for the heel is in the pattern


----------



## piecemaker

Almost to the toe of my second one and then will felt tomorrow night hopefully. I can't wait to felt them.


----------



## judybug52

Just wondering how do I wash the slippers? Will they felt more if I use the machine? Should they be washed by hand? Thanks judy


----------



## chickkie

Yes, they will take careful washing. I dont' think that slippers need washing very often


----------



## piecemaker

I just finished felting mine last night. I'm mad at myself though that I forgot to take "before" pictures. Oh, well. I think they turned out great. I am wearing them right now and I love them. I'm looking forward to making more.


----------



## chickkie

yes, they did turn out great.. They are addictive


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*. THANKYOU TO CHICKKIE and to all of you who have joined in. It has been a wonderful project. I ended up knitting 3 pairs! love them.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

